
Show HN: Design Better Emails – Free collection of editable popular emails - vipul4vb
https://www.canvasflip.com/design-better-emails/
======
vipul4vb
Hello hackers, do you struggle with designing and coding new marketing emails
every time? Here's your all-in-one solution for email inspiration and editing,
both. Just pick an email, edit it within browser and copy/paste to your
favorite emailing too - Mailchimp, Sendgrid or even Gmail. That's it!! Sounds
awesome, isn't it?

~~~
vipul4vb
Design Better Email is in public beta and available only for Hacker News
community. We are looking for feedback and if it works, we will bring in more
templates - emails and website, both.

With special thanks for awesome folks at ReallyGoodEmail.. :)

Happy Thanksgiving!!

------
akesari91
Awesome email template collections. Editing email template by using visual
inspector is super cool and fun.

